# Paid a vist to Fitchburg, MA today...



## bikewhorder (Jun 2, 2013)

So I found myself in northern MA this weekend to attend a wedding and on the way there we drove past Fitchburg MA, and I told the wife that on the way home were going to stop in and see if we can find the Iver Johnson factory.  Like so many towns in this part of the country, the place is just littered with fantastic old brick mill buildings in various stages of decay or renovated and repurposed.  I was sort of expecting a plaque or something to identify it but after driving around for a bit I conceded that it was not going to be that easy and asked someone who looked like they might know and they said its down by the Dairy Queen. When I got home I tried to confirm that I was in the right spot and according to this old illustration I found it looks like I was.  Here's the old factory in its current state... 















[/URL


----------



## Iverider (Jun 2, 2013)

Very Cool! I know it would be a double post, but you should put these photos in the Iver Johnson thread!

Could you get into any of the buildings? Or is the whole place abandoned?


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice to see the buildings still standing. I went on a similiar journey 15 yrs ago. The buildings were rubber manufacturing plants back then. You should of gone and seen Gamesh cycles. His shop used to be close by the old plant. George owned several Iver cycles. nice pics!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 2, 2013)

I hope they repurpose the buildings into shops and multiple dwellings.
It would be a shame to see the wrecking ball end its existence.


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 3, 2013)

*Old factory's*

I live where the Davis-huffmans were made until the late 50s. the buildings are still used by artists and small businesses.its called the Davis linden building right off huffman ave. in dayton oh.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 3, 2013)

*Iver Johnson Home in Fitchburg*

I live in Fitchburg MA and are very familiar with the Iver Johnson factory complex.  I've been in two of the brick buildings and I have talked to many people who have worked there in the past. An interesting bit of information to add to this thread...............the Iver Johnson homestead recently sold.  It is a grand old Victorian.  Google "131 Highland Avenue, Fitchburg MA 01420".


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the pics and amazing it is still standing.
I totally would have been Mr. Peepers looking into all the windows.
Who owns the complex now I wonder?
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 3, 2013)

schwinndoggy said:


> Nice to see the buildings still standing. I went on a similiar journey 15 yrs ago. The buildings were rubber manufacturing plants back then. You should of gone and seen Gamesh cycles. His shop used to be close by the old plant. George owned several Iver cycles. nice pics!




I saw that shop from the other side of the river and my intuition told me to go check it out, but it was early Sunday morning and we were short on time as always, so I just made a mental note to try to come back this way again when I'm in the area again.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 3, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics and amazing it is still standing.
> I totally would have been Mr. Peepers looking into all the windows.
> Who owns the complex now I wonder?
> Chris




Yeah I looked in a few, the buildings are not really abandoned just neglected some are even active businesses. There is a place where the roof is collapsing by the chimney but other than that they are holding up reasonably well.  They were built to last and I don't really see them coming down on their own, All the widow sills were made of cast iron!


----------



## catfish (Jun 3, 2013)

Gamesh cycles has been closed for more than five years. 





schwinndoggy said:


> Nice to see the buildings still standing. I went on a similiar journey 15 yrs ago. The buildings were rubber manufacturing plants back then. You should of gone and seen Gamesh cycles. His shop used to be close by the old plant. George owned several Iver cycles. nice pics!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 3, 2013)

catfish said:


> Gamesh cycles has been closed for more than five years.




Bummer, did you clean them out at their going out of business sale?


----------



## catfish (Jun 3, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Bummer, did you clean them out at their going out of business sale?




I didn't take the ten speed stuff. Just the Balloon and older.


----------

